

Blockchains for Digital Artwork - foolrush
http://monegraph.com/

======
billconan
last year, while having dinner with a friend, he asked me how to create a
copyright system for artists, such that they can monetize their works based on
the number of times their works have been used. I then had exactly the same
idea. but later on I gave up, because although the block chain could prove who
is the author of certain work, but it won't prevent the work from piracy.

------
jimiwen
what is the exchange currency in this framework?

